# Save 40% Off Any One Item at Golden River Sports Nov 26-27!



## PattyNYCO (Mar 21, 2005)

*This Saturday and Sunday Only - Nov 26-27*​


*Extended Sale: Take 40% OFF Any In-Stock Item*!!! *​ 


Shops the malls if you are brave enough this weekend, but please stop by GRS and support local business on Small Business Saturday. All it takes is one item - no matter how big or how small - to keep local businesses successful during the holidays. Whether you or that someone special wants a new paddle, PFD, skirt, helmet, kayak, waders, boots, rod, reel, flys, clothing or other accessories - we will give you 40% off any one item. Plus, everything else in the store is also on sale so you can save, save, save! Think big items or even small stocking stuffers too! Shop small, shop local.​


We know times are tough for some folks so here's and offer you can't refuse: Put 50% down now, take your items home, wrap them up with a smile and pay the other 50% by end of January 2012. We call it our 50/50 offer - just for you! ​ 


We are also happy to keep your items at the store until Christmas Eve if the Santa in your household needs a place to hide gifts. ​ 


Post holiday exchanges and/or store credit are welcome as well.​ 


Can't decide? Gift cards are always available and we will honor the "40% Off Sale" prices when your loved ones are ready to shop _after_ the holidays. ​ 


*Win-Win!*​ 

*In stock items only. Some exclusions apply. See store for details. 

Golden River Sports
806 Washington Ave
Golden, CO 80401
(303) 215-9386
www.GoldenRiverSports.net


----------

